# My pit threw up yellow fluid?



## RIPSLAKO (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm not sure if this was my dog's pee coming up through his mouth OR a sign of sickness?

We went directly outside and he pooped a very watery poop, diahrea like.

Note: I recently switched/tried Bil Jac food BUT he hadn't ate at all today. SO HE'S NOT HUNGRY OR STARVED...hopefully. BUT he has eaten a little less of this new food....I'm switching back to his old Buff Blue immediately.

If you have any thoughts on why he may have thrown up, i'd appreciate it!
Any advice?


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

I would take puppy to the vet...

I don't think this is your situation but I know sometimes my pups will throw up yellowish substance if they haven't eaten in a while, usually first thing in the morning...but if I were you I'd get a vets opinion


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

switching dog food int as simple as it sounds... a vets opinion is better then us guessing at it though. maybe your dog was allergic to the food.......not trying to scare you but bringing up a point my cat got into antifreeze she didnt touch her food well she ate a few bites but she threw up alot.

it probobly isnt antifreeze but you never know what i could be point is bring your dog to the vet cuz we waited too long for my cat  .


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Puking yellow fluid and diahrea can be signs of parvo or caranovirus. I would take him to the vet immediately. It can also be a type of poisoning.


----------



## pittlover (May 13, 2008)

Hello everyone how did you switch his food? did you do it all at ounce or little at a time.

When switching a pups food it needs to be done slowly not to upset the pups stomach. 
You should mix the old food with the new food for about a week.

If your pups has the runs thats never good he might of eat something that he was not suppose to....You might want to get him checked out...


----------



## budwinstonblue (Jun 1, 2008)

i throw up yellow fluids when i am really sick and cant keep things down.
it is just stomach fluid it taste pretty awful and i would took the poor little guy to the vet.


----------



## sadiesdad223 (May 20, 2007)

my apbt does that from time to time and she always turns out just fine.. i wouldnt be to worried unless he/she kees doin it


----------



## 0ni (Jul 8, 2008)

dog do this sometime when they are hungry do you have a set time to feed he if so just move it up a bit


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

The yellow fluid is called bile and it's a yellow or greenish viscid alkaline fluid secreted by the liver and passed into the duodenum where it aids especially in the emulsification and absorption of fats. Baiscally, it's a digestive fluid. Bile isn't a normality, it is only passes upwards if there is an underlining cause such as dehydration, serious stomach irritation, or ailment. Best bet is to take him to the vet if this continues as it may be a sign of Parvo.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Was he chewing the weeds or grass today? That is another culprit of that...


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Did he have his shots/worming lately? I've been told that can make their poo runny and upset their tummy a little bit.

Or eating the grass...I swear pitbulls where cows in another life time.


----------



## MPRO112 (Aug 6, 2008)

The "yellow" is Bile from his stomach. Not a big deal if he does it once in a long while but if you notice it happening over and over again get him checked.


----------

